# TVR SAGARIS



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The new TVR
http://www.pistonheads.com/tvr/index.asp?storyId=7756


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do you know Jonah, I was just about to post the same?

I like it. Completely OTT, but with menace and purpose - and the best use of 'gills' I have seen on any car. You just know it's going to be quick and the TVR 350C on which it is based attracts rave reviews. I think it was MaddoTT ex-TT owner who has one.

My usual reservations about TVR's scope to thoroughly shake down and develop customer cars applies. If it were made by a German manufacturer...it'd probably be 50% more expensive and weigh 50% more too. But you'd have no reservations about buying one.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My thoughts also  If it drives as good as it looks then it will be an awsome machine.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

You just couldn't be seen driving this car slowly ....... now could you??


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

want, want, want


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm not so keen - looks over-styled if you ask me. A bit trying-too-hard. :-/

Also, I'll never forget getting out of a friend's brand new Cerbera about 6 years ago. I thought the door wasn't open fully, so I pushed quite hard, and there was a horrendous cracking noise. He had to take the car back to the dealer, and drive a Nissan Micra for 6 weeks. :-[


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just the undertray at the rear and little perspex spolier - looks like Max Power Mag had a hand in that... Very nice though


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Given a Â£6m lottery win... it would be in my new 20 car garage ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Given a Â£6m lottery win... it would be in my new 20 car garage ;D


Snap. Given thast it is sooo OTT, I'd be hard pushed to see how it could be Max Powered any more...but I'm sure someone could.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw that in the flesh launched at MPH 03 have some of my own pics of it somewhere - if someone would be kind enough to host them I can send them on.

Although to be honest, they're not as good as those ones anyway.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Reminded me of this though


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

TVR Trout ! too many gils for me


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Those awful body slits make it look like a cheese grater. Â ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Those awful body slits make it look like a cheese grater. Â ;D


Or a bizarre surgical instrument...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like the pear?

I think it was called the pear.

I shall look for it via Google - if that's OK with you Gary.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Indeed it was called the pear.

I won't link to it though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I shall look for it via Google - if that's OK with you Gary.


Well, on this occasion seeing as it's you. OK.

Oh you did already.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

nasty. :-/


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

very very nice ;D


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Here's a video of it  http://www.pistonheads.tv/video.asp?id=55&nr=1 click on play


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nothing subtle about that. The rear diffuser is least sucessful bit. It will be interesting to see how it does in competition - if it runs in GT classes as opposed to just one make.

How's the 350c going? I know it has long throttle travel as a cerebral traction control, but have you been using it in all the damp greasy conditions? It's my favorite TVR.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Gary,
Lovin it.Miles better handling than the Tuscans 
I've just got my son to video it on the back road, with the new sports exhaust. Once I upload it, I'll post a link for you


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The vents on the bonnet look asif they close and open :-/ is this correct?
Also looks smaller on the vid or is it me :-/


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Gary,
Here it is, in wet/greasy conditions http://homepage.ntlworld.com/maddot99/t350.dv

Jonah........I think the vents will auto open, on future build cars, for cooling when stopped.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary,
> Â Â Â Here it is, in wet/greasy conditions http://homepage.ntlworld.com/maddot99/t350.dv
> 
> Jonah........I think the vents will auto open, on future build cars, for cooling when stopped.


Can't get Media Player to recognise format.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Gary,Play it on Quicktime player


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

This looks more like a "sneak preview" of a car which hasnt been introduced officially, and where they didnt remove the camouflage so they hide the actual shape.

Am i the only one who think it looks like a "work in progress" instead of something final? ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I've seen it in the metal and it looks exactly like that.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Pig ugly. Those vents look like it was slashed, yech :-X.


----------

